# Sometimes you have to go get it, Sometimes it comes to you.



## oldgeek (May 3, 2013)

On this one, a friend that still works where I used to work gave me a call. This is a load of about 40 servers they finally decided to get rid of. 

When someone calls you pick something up, try your best to get the stuff just as soon as humanly possible, hopefully BEFORE someone, somewhere changes their mind. Originally on this deal, there were about 12 full size racks I could have also got. I would have taken them straight to the scrap yard. However I waited 1 day, and ended up not getting the racks. I think if I would have been able to go get the racks the same day they were given to me, I would have got them.  

Funny thing about this equipment, I worked in the shop that took care of the networking for this equipment, And now I own all of it.


----------



## Claudie (May 3, 2013)

Very nice load!
I too have lost out by not being fast enough. I still put things off sometimes, guess I'm a slow learner. :|


----------



## rickbb (May 5, 2013)

As the IT guy that decides what to get rid of and when, guess who gets first dibs? lol ME!.

Nice load to work with.


----------



## oldgeek (May 5, 2013)

Crazy thing is, when they shut most of this stuff off in 2010, some of it had some use left, and resale value. 
But because of the indecision, nothing was done and now they had to give it away to get rid of it. :lol: 
I am also working on getting EVERYTHING else out of the data center they will give me. 
Items still left: 
3 liebert package AC systems with cast iron compressors. (I have EPA license to properly deal with refrigerant)
loads of data cable, and the associated cable tray.
Raised floor system.
Electrical system, including huge backup system (the batteries were removed back in 2010)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 5, 2013)

oldgeek said:


> Crazy thing is, when they shut most of this stuff off in 2010, some of it had some use left, and resale value.
> But because of the indecision, nothing was done and now they had to give it away to get rid of it. :lol:


A fact I discovered some years ago when the company I was working for shut down. They owed me some money, so I ended up with some of their computers and other equipment. I managed to "place" a few of them with people who could benefit from a computer but who could not afford one. I still had a few left and planned to continue to find folks who might benefit. Then life got in the way and a few years passed.

Computers, just like fruits and vegetables, are perishable. With some exceptions, the longer they sit, the less desirable they become as working systems.

Dave


----------

